# Spit back = Solved!



## Christopher

So I'm not sure if anyone has suggested this before, I did a quick search and couldn't find anything. 

I, for some reason get a lot of spit back with most tanks, think it's my juice or something. Anyways, all I did was buy some of those little round mesh screen things you put in a "tobacco" pipe, I cut them down to size and push it down into my driptip, on my Atlantis I actually cut and put one down into the coil itself, on top of the little spit guard that it has as stock and bam, I can hear that it wants to spit back but it's solved for me. 

Hope this helps someone else.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Rafique

This is awesome, I assume all tobacco shops will stock this. Does it affect the vape at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christopher

Rafique said:


> This is awesome, I assume all tobacco shops will stock this. Does it affect the vape at all.



I haven't noticed any difference at all. I got my screens from a tobacco shop, they're about R5 for a pack of 5.


----------



## Rafique

Christopher said:


> I haven't noticed any difference at all. I got my screens from a tobacco shop, they're about R5 for a pack of 5.



Thanks, will give them a try later


----------



## Christopher

Rafique said:


> Thanks, will give them a try later



You get different types of mesh, some fine and others with bigger gaps, so maybe get one of each and play around with it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Ok, first off not my idea, heard it somewhere but finally got my butt into gear and did something about it. This is a universal fix so doesn't matter what mod or tank you are using.

Basically all youre doing is buying some mesh pipe screens from your local tobacconist for pocket change, cutting it to fit underneath your tanks drip tip and the mesh will hopefully stop most of the odd bit of spitting.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

From hereon dubbed as* @ET's anti-spit mesh
*
Thanks @ET, that is a great idea - I used to suffer spitting problems from the Atlantis - and for that reason, the Atlantis is now resting quietly backstage. Maybe this will get her back in the game....


----------



## zadiac

Someone else posted this some time ago. Also said you can buy the mesh from any tobacco store. Just can't find the thread.


----------



## Dubz

zadiac said:


> Someone else posted this some time ago. Also said you can buy the mesh from any tobacco store. Just can't find the thread.


Here you go...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/spit-back-solved.t12596/#post-238042


----------



## zadiac

Ah yes. Thanks.


----------



## ET

ah yeah see there we go. Ok will leave this thread here for a day so people can see the need to maybe do a proper search before posting  then i'll quietly nuke it


----------



## zadiac

Sorry, didn't mean to have you nuke it. Maybe merge it with the other?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

true, not a bad idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff Daddy

I did the exact same thing, except I put mine in the drip tip to avoid any potential of a short


----------

